# new ( to me ) house... cold inside, warm outside... what's the deal?



## MrLinux (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a new ( to me ) house that is about 5 years old. 

It seems to be cold inside all of the time... at 5pm for instance... it's 
72 and sunny outside and it's 57 inside... it was cold this morning.. 38... 
but the outside temp has warmed up... the inside is still cold. 

The gas is not turned on so there is no heat. The a/c is off. The house
does have 11' - 12' ceilings. We are not living here yet, so there are
no appliances or heat generating devices turned on. 

What does this say about the house... it's really insulated... or it 
will be a bear to heat and cool once we start living there and use
the heater and a/c. 

Thanks - jack ( texas - all temps are reported in Fahrenheit )


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

sounds to me like somebody has learned the value of insulation :}:}:}
How long till they power up the heat? The house will take a week or so to "dry" out and stabilize after that sounds like you will be in good shape


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You have to recognize what "thermal inertia" is and how it affects the time lag between the exterior and interior temperatures. - The pink panther still has not figured out how it works.

thermal inertia is a big benefit if you have real mass and look at it on an annual basis. You are lokking at a very short (hours) term and your insulation did not allow the house to warm up because you are looking at such a short period.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If you have a typical lightweight home (wood frame), you get little benefit from thermal inertia and just have to ride with the temperature variations until you get the heat on and stabilized a bit more. Then, you interior temperarure will vary, but not as much as with a heavy home.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A five year old house will be insulated to the code where you live. It doesn't seem odd that a house without heat would be cold given your description. You don't mention where you live,but if the temps are that cold at night, turn on the heat and set it for a temperature that protects the house from damage.
Ron


----------



## js2743 (Feb 13, 2008)

sounds as though its insulated good, just think what you are talking about when it gets hot outside will you want it to be hot inside. no i wouldnt think so, once you get it warm inside its gonna stay warm and the same with air conition in the summer. i would be glad mine was this way.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

In a large home you will more than likely have to turn on the heat in the house for several days to get the warm feeling you are after. The walls and floors in the house are cold and won't warm up in a well insulated home in the time that the sun is up. Another big factor that we have to take into consideration in Western NC is the direction that you home faces. If you have a northernly facing home, it tends to be a colder home. So pay attention to where all the glass is in you home and see if it is a northernly facing home.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

how is the overnight temps? 40F-50F the house will hold that inside even with the sun out.your insulation is good....it is keeping the suns heat out, and the cold in (free cooling) good test with the cooling holding with the sun.once your in and get the heating going the house will hold it and that sun will be a plus when it shines in onto the walls and floors.:whistling2:


----------

